# Grinder



## Bianca 西谷 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi my name is Bianca,I am new to this forum.

I have a Gaggia Baby class, with a Cr*py Krups Burr Grinder GVX231.

Anyway my Husband will not justify me buying a conical burr, Iberital MC2 coffee grinder for 114.00. He says what i have should do, I told him it will improve the coffee. he is a stuborn old goat and he stands by his guns when it comes to spending money.

so can any one tell me what's the best hand job:angel: mill.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In my opinion the best value for money at the present time is the *Mini Porlex from CoffeeHit* at only £30

You'll notice the difference as the Porlex can grind fine enough to choke your machine, a feat I'm sure the Krups will not achieve


----------



## Bianca 西谷 (Apr 2, 2011)

I checked out the grinder,Thanks Glenn.

My husband would be pleased with that. Because its made in Japan and its a Japanese product" My husband is Japanese"


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ah, then you'll be able to get away with pretty much anything made by Hario too









My wife has recently given me the green light to put a commercial machine (like a Slayer or a La Marzocco Strada) on the bench - if only we had space! (and a few extra pennies too)


----------



## Bianca 西谷 (Apr 2, 2011)

Its good that your wife is letting you go for a commercial Machine, My husband is like a wife when it comes to me wanting new gadgets etc...

but if we did come in to some money would get out of my pokey flat and get a bigger place and a better Machine and grinder.

I am not knowing brands of coffee machines, but my dream one would be a Italian copper thing with the big 3d eagle on it.. i cant remember the manufactures name. it was something i saw a while ago.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Might be an Elektra you're referring to (like this one)

Also available in smaller sizes like this one


----------



## Bianca 西谷 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes a bit like those, but it was a commercial one it was long and square,Where i used to live there was a Italian pizza place in Googe st (west end London) called ecco pizza. it was in there.


----------



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Out of interest, is there any reason you recommend the Porlex mini over the normal sized Porlex (which is £30 @ hasbean)?

Click link to buy from HasBean


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It comes down to ergonomics for me. I have small hands and travel a lot. It fits inside an Aeropress easier

For home use I'd happily have either

Although, I find my Hario Ceramic Slim Mini Mill is easier to grip and grind with


----------



## Flanners (Mar 21, 2011)

I bought a secondhand Krups, horrid and verging on useless!


----------

